# Prescriptive Steel Framing 2009 IRC



## joetheinspector (Sep 18, 2012)

I am not very knowledgeable about prescriptive steel framing 2009 IRC

Question: Table R603.6(2) IRC 2009

(50 ksi steel)  What does the ksi stand for?

Also under the column member designation what does 2-350S162-33, 2-350S162-43, etc. what does this stand for?

Is there any good reference material out there for steel framing (residential)?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 18, 2012)

R804.2.2 Identification. Load-bearing cold-formed steel framing members shall have a legible label, stencil, stamp or embossment with the following information as a minimum:

1. Manufacturer's identification.

2. Minimum base steel thickness in inches (mm).

3. Minimum coating designation.

4. Minimum yield strength, in kips per square inch (ksi) (MPa).

A *kip* is a non-SI unit of force. It equals 1,000 pounds-force, used primarily by American architects and engineers to measure engineering loads


----------



## tmurray (Sep 18, 2012)

2 # of studs, 350S162-33 is the type of stud.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Darren Emery (Sep 18, 2012)

Info seeking question posted, and 3 well informed responses in about 2 hours.  THAT is why I love this forum!


----------



## brudgers (Sep 18, 2012)

Steel Stud Manufacturer's Association has comprehensive literature: http://www.ssma.com/technical-library-pages-9.php


----------



## joetheinspector (Sep 18, 2012)

Darren Emery

"Info seeking question posted, and 3 well informed responses in about 2 hours. THAT is why I love this forum!"

Got to love it. So much great info so fast.

Thanks to those who posted. I have learned a lot about steel studs today and will learn a lot more in the next couple of days

THANKS


----------

